# My thesis "Mathematical Model to Test and Evalute Horizontal Well ",12/2007



## فراس الشمري العراق (21 فبراير 2008)

اطروحتي في الماجستير هندسة نفط-مكامن مع كل الموفقية والنجاح للجميع


----------



## نجرو555 (21 فبراير 2008)

حفظك الله يا هندسة


----------



## أوراغ (23 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر 
ألف شكر


----------



## راشد البلوشي (26 فبراير 2008)

hey dear i tried to download it but i couldnt.. so plz can u upload it again and tnx alot


----------



## زروقيع (27 فبراير 2008)

أرجو إرسال المراجع التي إعتمدت عليها والف شكر


----------



## م/هبة (27 فبراير 2008)

Thanks alo for your effort


----------



## ج.ناردين (13 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
مبارك مع انها كتيييييير متأخرة
واصبحت في جعبتي لأقراها على مهل
دمت بخير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (19 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله بجهودك استاذ فراس ... ان شاء الله الدكتوراه ايضا ... اخوك مهندس ميكانيك من العراق *


----------

